

Shopsense raises seed round from Kae Capital - nautical
http://www.iamwire.com/2013/09/shopsense-raises-seed-kae-capital/
Mumbai based Shopsense, has raised seed round led by Kae Capital .
======
dkverma
Ya i heard they are building some cool stuffs, Will try today night to have a
look on their site.

------
islahul
Great to see indian startupss working on it

